# Getting the mouse location with CoreGraphics



## Mikuro (Apr 8, 2006)

Is there any way to get the global mouse cursor position with CoreGraphics? I want something that's compatible with CoreGraphics's  CGWarpMouseCursorPosition function. I can get the mouse coordinates in Cocoa using [NSEvent mouseLocation], but results from that are not compatible with CG.

I'm sure I could convert NSEvent's results using the size and position of every attached monitor, but...geez. Surely there's a better way, right?!

I've searched the docs, but I can't find any CGGetMouseCursorPosition function or anything like that. Am I missing something?


----------

